# People's List | Pitchfork



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://pitchfork.com/peopleslist/


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I found the staff's picks more meaningful:

http://pitchfork.com/news/47538-the-peoples-list-our-staffs-picks/


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

How can I be this outta touch with my own generation? Great loop, reg, if Roger's words had physical substance, that would be a commonly played scene anytime he spoke - that silver-haired devil! Love me some Mad Men.../K


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I own 9 of the top 10 (Sorry Kanye) and 17 of the top 20. Having said that, I disagree with all but 3 in the top 20.


----------

